# Gentoo auf NSLU2 scheitert

## sewulba

Hallo...

Ich möchte auf eine Linksys NSLU2 Gentoo drauf machen. Nun bleibe ich leider am installieren/neubauen vom System hängen. 

```
(chroot) gentoo-nslu2 etc # emerge -evp system

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating system dependencies                      r

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "dev-lang/python:2.8".

!!! Problem with ebuild sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.13

!!! Possibly a DEPEND/*DEPEND problem.

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

(chroot) gentoo-nslu2 etc # emerge -u linux-headers

Calculating dependencies      ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 2) app-arch/xz-utils-4.999.9_beta to /

!!! No package digest file found: /usr/portage/app-arch/xz-utils/files/digest-xz-utils-4.999.9_beta

!!! Type "ebuild foo.ebuild digest" to generate it.

(chroot) gentoo-nslu2 etc # ebuild foo.ebuild digest

!!! Name error in foo: missing a version or name part.

!!! Error: PF is null 'foo'; exiting.
```

Komme leider nicht mehr weiter. Helft mir mal wieder auf die Sprünge!

Gruss Sewulba   :Wink: 

----------

## Necoro

Eh - was hat denn da python:2.8 als dependency gesetzt? Da ist was kaputt -- das gibt es nämlich noch gar net.

Und das mit dem "foo.ebuild" war gemeint als "hier den Namen des Ebuilds einsetzen, für das du den Digest erzeugen willst". Dass aber keiner dabei ist, macht mir viel mehr Sorgen ... hast du schonmal neu gesynct? (Irgendwie ist da ja was arg kaputt bei dir)

----------

## sewulba

Hmmmm... Ich werde heute abend neu syncen... Ist noch nie gelaufen mit Gentoo. Bin immer noch im Chroot-Umgebeung-Teil!

okay. Melde mich dann nochmals. Dauert eine weile!   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## sewulba

Okay... Des wird irgendwie nix. Habe alle Profile ausprobiert. Neu gesynct usw.!

Wenn mal ein Profil schinbar geht, dann bleibt es daran hängen, dass er Python-2.8 will.

Ich weiss wirklich nicht mehr weiter.

Gruss Sewulba   :Confused: 

----------

## l3u

Also ich hab Gentoo auf einer NSLU2 laufen, heißt: es geht … war aber ein harter Kampf! Und frag mich nicht, wie ich's hinbekommen hab ;-) Aber es geht :-D

Aber app-arch/xz-utils-4.999.9_beta solltest du nicht brauchen …  da is was faul.

----------

## Finswimmer

Zeig doch mal den gesamten Baum:

emerge --tree -pve system

----------

## Necoro

 *sewulba wrote:*   

> Wenn mal ein Profil schinbar geht, dann bleibt es daran hängen, dass er Python-2.8 will.

 

Wenn das so bleibt ... hmm .. in einem anderen Thread waren doch schonmal die Metadaten kaputt. Könnte das hier ähnlich sein? Hast du ansonsten irgendwelche Overlays mit drin? Oder selbstgeschriebene Ebuilds?

----------

## sewulba

 *Necoro wrote:*   

>  *sewulba wrote:*   Wenn mal ein Profil schinbar geht, dann bleibt es daran hängen, dass er Python-2.8 will. 
> 
> Wenn das so bleibt ... hmm .. in einem anderen Thread waren doch schonmal die Metadaten kaputt. Könnte das hier ähnlich sein? Hast du ansonsten irgendwelche Overlays mit drin? Oder selbstgeschriebene Ebuilds?

 

nichts dergleichen... Keine Overlays und keine selbst geschriebene Ebuilds.

----------

## tazinblack

Hallo zusammen,

wäre da jemand von Euch bereit, das Image vom USB Stick bereitzustellen.

Bei mir ist leider immer noch ein SlugOS drauf. An der gentoo-installation bin ich immer gescheitert.

Das war auch immer nicht machbar die toolchain fürs cross-dist-gcc einzurichten.

Sonst wär das echt cool.

Schön das hier auch ein paar NSLU2 Besitzer mit gentoo aktiv sind. Da würde ich auch gerne zu gehören.

Mit dem SlugOS kann ich mich nicht so richtig anfreunden. Und für meine Webcam gibts leider keinen Treiber unter SlugOS  :Sad: 

----------

